# Art Idea need opinions!



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok So I had an Idea.

To make Betta ornaments, Of say different kinds of betta's colors inc. Then sell them on here, to get a few extra bucks to fuel my hobby. That and I don't have a job so it might be nice, to actually have some cash flow.

They would be small, yet not so small they're not worth having. They would be made from clay and paint. Some of which would be Metallic paint. They would be posed in different ways. They also would be modeled after real life betta's. ( Mostly fish posted on the internet)

THEY WOULD NOT BE TANK SAFE! I wouldn't trust anything I made being put in with my precious fishies. I would hope you would feel the same.

Any who, the possible forms this Ornament ( and I use the term loosely) could take are the fallowing.

Xmas tree ornament.
Nick nack
Charm ( for a bracelet inc) 

Later down the road, I could possibly add Magnet to the list, and or betta memorials Depending on cash flow and how good they come out.


So I have told you the options.

I could do right now the three Ideas. What would you like to one day have?

Post Xmass for Xmass ornament
post Nick for Nick nack
Post Charm for charm

OR you can post for all three.

Prices would very between the merch, if I did all three. Shipping would also be a factor in it. However it wouldn't be astronomical. I expect shipping to be no more then 7 dollars give or take a few.


Also if sales flew through the roof, I would add more options to the list. Because I would have more cash to make them lol

Those options would be 
Magnets
Betta fish memorials
Betta fish look alikes ( so you forever have the little guy even after he goes)
Maybe even go as far as Jewelry... ( I really am good at making Earrings lol)

Of course I will half to make the first one and post picks to see how far it would go.

But I just wanted to see how you guys think about this idea.

Also some of the proceeds to special items being sold would go to betta rescue groups.

I will tally all posts at next friday on the 26th of this month


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I would love to see all of your ideas.

The only issue with earrings, they'd have to be as lightweight as possible, on a french hook, too much weight can cause tearing of the lobe. (Which is why I hate making clay earring pendants for people with standard gauge piercings). So you have to be super careful!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea to me and you have really put al ot of thought into this so I think you should give it a try. Yes making some items and posting pictures of those would help so much so people can see what they are buying and could request of they wanted something in a different color. Good luck I hope it works out !


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Just an idea, if you are able to get the pictures off the internet to model the betta's after, why not take special requests now rather than later? I feel that more people would be interested in their own betta (I would) rather than something found off the internet. Just a thought.

But I vote nick nack.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Just an idea, if you are able to get the pictures off the internet to model the betta's after, why not take special requests now rather than later? I feel that more people would be interested in their own betta (I would) rather than something found off the internet. Just a thought.
> 
> But I vote nick nack.



Because the first of the line, will be the photo peace. And I currently don't have a betta lol.

I want to see how they come out first before I go that far lol. But yes that is the idea!


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> I would love to see all of your ideas.
> 
> The only issue with earrings, they'd have to be as lightweight as possible, on a french hook, too much weight can cause tearing of the lobe. (Which is why I hate making clay earring pendants for people with standard gauge piercings). So you have to be super careful!


Trust me I had a ripped ear, it hurt like heck. I know exactly how to make them to make them light enough! But thank you for reminding me.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

ouch! I've never had that happen (I have gauges), but it happens to my sister all the time. So I have to make hers really lightweight


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> ouch! I've never had that happen (I have gauges), but it happens to my sister all the time. So I have to make hers really lightweight


I also make sure there is nothing on them to snagg. Those are the worst torn ears ever, when they get caught and it gets yanked.


To night I will be making my first one. Will post picks of it later.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll be stalking your thread. I might be able to swing a pair of charms. If I can, don't worry about the rest of the earring, I have to make my own hooks.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> I'll be stalking your thread. I might be able to swing a pair of charms. If I can, don't worry about the rest of the earring, I have to make my own hooks.


Cool. The first thing I will be making is a Nick nack / X mass ornament lol

Charms will be then next once I figure out how I want them to hang.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Right now its in the oven I should have picks up in a few hours since I half to paint it now too lol

but this is the fish I modeled it after









Pretty isn't it... I am calling the picture Captain america betta lol
Any way when I post picks of the ornament painted I will put the pick of it and the real fish side by side.


----------

